# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Абхишеки в центрах ИСККОН

## Варган

*"13 сентября 2018 г.

Заявление Министерства поклонения Божествам ИСККОН*
[отрывок]

*Абхишеки в центрах ИСККОН могут выполнять только квалифицированные брахманы по таким же стандартам панчаратрики, которые Шрила Прабхупада установил для ежедневного храмового поклонения.*

Единственным исключением, в соответствии с наставлениями Шрилы Прабхупады, является омовение Джаганнатхи, Баладевы и Субхадры раз в год на Снана-ятру.

*Обоснование*:

Это относится к любому Божеству в центре ИСККОН вне зависимости, установлено оно или нет. В храме применяются стандарты храмового поклонения, стандарты домашнего поклонения применять недопустимо.

Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет в Бхакти-расамрита-синдху (1.2.101):

_шрути-смрити-пуранади 
панчаратра-видхим вина 
айкантики харер бхактир 
утпатаяйва калпате_

«Преданное служение Господу, которое пренебрегает указаниями таких авторитетных священных писаний, как Упанишады, Пураны и Нарада Панчаратра, является лишь источником беспокойства в обществе»


Только преданные, имеющие надлежащую квалификацию, могут омывать Божества, касаться Их или поклоняться Им в центрах ИСККОН. Надлежащей квалификацией считается: следование четырём регулирующим принципам; повторение, по меньшей мере, 16 кругов ежедневно; панчаратрика гайатри дикша, полученная в Гаудийа-сампрадайе; а также следование надлежащим стандартам чистоты и одежды при подготовке любого вида поклонения. 

Мы должны быть сосредоточены не на нашем личном удовлетворении, а на служении и удовлетворении Божеств. 

Идея о том, что, позволяя всем и каждому омывать Божество, мы тем самым щедро раздаём милость, не находит поддержки у гуру, садху и шастр. Метод, оставленный Господом Чаитанйей, заключался в щедрой раздаче Святого Имени. 

В действительности, арча-виграха является формой милости Господа, и то, как Господь взаимодействует с нами, зависит от нашей квалификации. Те, кто не имеет брахманической инициации, получают милость Господа посредством даршана, почитая остатки Его пищи и т.п. Однако получать милость Господа посредством прикосновения к Господу, омовения Его и поклонения Ему могут только те, у кого есть панчаратрика гайатри дикша.
..."

Полный текст документа: http://www.dandavats.com/?p=66431

----------

